# Shaper for chillispot



## xolod-ru (Aug 7, 2009)

Who has done something to speed slicing chillispot which works in conjunction with abills? 
I have two NAS servers (chillispot and mpd5), all turn on a single machine, through mpd5 sheyper operates using ng_car, but is now cut the rate to chillispota?


----------

